# Freud 3.25 hp router



## Kelly Rittgers (Aug 6, 2010)

I noticed that Woodcraft has a sale on the Freud 3.25 hp router for 199.99. Has anyone had experience with this router? It seems like a pretty good deal.

Thanks KR


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi KR

How about a link ? for the sale price one .

Buy Freud 3.25 HP Router at Woodcraft.com

======



Kelly Rittgers said:


> I noticed that Woodcraft has a sale on the Freud 3.25 hp router for 199.99. Has anyone had experience with this router? It seems like a pretty good deal.
> 
> Thanks KR


----------



## Kelly Rittgers (Aug 6, 2010)

It came in a flyer that I got in the mail today. It looks like the one you had the link to.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Kelly, this is a popular router. Members who own it like everything but the switch lock.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I like the ones I have and have Not had any problems with the switch 

===


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

That uses the same switch configuration as the 1700's and, while a bit different, is very easy to use and especially shut off. Spring loaded release shuts it down. Triton T-4 uses the same configuration. Does take a bit of getting used to though.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks for the feed back  I will check the mail out today..great deal..

Can't have two many ( tank ) routers 

======



Kelly Rittgers said:


> It came in a flyer that I got in the mail today. It looks like the one you had the link to.


----------



## Kelly Rittgers (Aug 6, 2010)

how would it be for a router table? KR


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Kelly

I have them in the router tables and they work great for that job.. 

===============


Kelly Rittgers said:


> how would it be for a router table? KR


----------



## Kelly Rittgers (Aug 6, 2010)

That may be a in store type of thing. I called and you have go in on Black Friday and buy the router. But that seems like one heck of a price.

KR


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi KR

I called also, you can pay for it on line and they will ship it on 27th of Nov. (BF deal) from the warehouse, as long as supplies last..the early bird gets the worm thing 

===



Kelly Rittgers said:


> That may be a in store type of thing. I called and you have go in on Black Friday and buy the router. But that seems like one heck of a price.
> 
> KR


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi KR
> 
> I called also, you can pay for it on line and they will ship it on 27th of Nov. (BF deal) from the warehouse, as long as supplies last..the early bird gets the worm thing
> 
> ===


:fie:hmm, this whole thread may just push me into a tank:fie:


----------



## routafinger (Dec 30, 2009)

:yes4:This is a very informative, and intertesting read.
I've been looking at plunge routers on E-Bay and CL for about the last 6 mos now, and haven't really found any deals, new or used, but this, wow!
As background info, I have an old Sears 1HP fixed router that I've used forever and still works; another newer 2HP variable speed but only 1/4" collet, and the Milwaukee 5625-20 that will probably end up in a table some day. I wanted to pick up a plunge router for making signs and working with templates etc. I know this is overkill, but it would be nearly the same pricewise as a smaller 2HP router. I know it's heavy, but I have pretty big mits, and think I could handle it OK. And I wouldn't be using it all day, every day. I've called my local Woodcraft store, and if I prepay, they'll hold one for me at that price, and I can pick it up after Black Friday. Any comments?


----------



## routafinger (Dec 30, 2009)

An added thought: since I want to use this with templates, will the supplied base plate accept bushings? Or do I need an aftermarket base plate like the one that came with my Milescraft sign templates? Thanks


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

routafinger said:


> An added thought: since I want to use this with templates, will the supplied base plate accept bushings? Or do I need an aftermarket base plate like the one that came with my Milescraft sign templates? Thanks


Hi Frank - I'm not real sure but from the picture it looks like the baseplate will take the Freud FT 1100 PC bushing adapter. Could call or e-mail Freud customer service to make sure. I've found them to be very helpful.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Frank

John is right On, but by using the Milescraft base plate it will make it easy to change out the brass guides but if you use the brass adapter you can drill it out to take on the bigger brass guides that's a real plus for the brass adapter..

==========


----------



## routafinger (Dec 30, 2009)

I know that this router is overkill, and I'm guessing that most bits used would be pretty small, but can anybody think of a downside to using this freehand with templates? Besides it's sooooo big? Thanks


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

routafinger said:


> I know that this router is overkill, and I'm guessing that most bits used would be pretty small, but can anybody think of a downside to using this freehand with templates? Besides it's sooooo big? Thanks


If you're thinking about skis, a smaller/lighter router may simplify the design of the ski rig. I have a pair of 1 3/4HP PC 694s that I use for hand/template work, and a 3 1/4HP (PC 7518) in the table.


----------



## GeneSimm7 (Nov 14, 2010)

I have that router and have had it for about 20 years and it has been excellent! Very powerful! With a table you can raise panels


----------

